# are noma snowblowers any good?



## BryPaulD (Oct 29, 2005)

I am thinking about buying one. It's a 12 hp. 33" wide. I just wondered if they're junk or not cause personally, I've never heard of Noma. The guy I talked to says they're decent, made out of Canada. Any input would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

They also make Christmas Lights and extension cords.
There won't be a Noma on my Christmas list.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I have always purchased Toro snow blowers htey have never let me down I have the snow commander that think works great on my walks.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

I have a 10hp Noma 28" that my brother in law gave to me when he bought a snowblower attachment for his John Deere lawn tractor. It works fine for my driveway. Can't tell you how it would hold up for commercial stuff but when I get home from running the Loader after an all night storm and can't get in my driveway because the town trucks have made a 4' burm of snow at the end of my driveway, its the best snowblower I've ever had.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> I have always purchased Toro snow blowers htey have never let me down I have the snow commander that think works great on my walks.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


 I have to agree the Toro Is top notch In my books


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Daner said:


> I have to agree the Toro Is top notch In my books


Its the only notch in the book. For the life of me I cant see why anyone would use anything but a CCR. For any conditions and any amount of snow.


----------



## Ducke (Oct 14, 2008)

> I have a 10hp Noma 28" that my brother in law gave to me when he bought a snowblower attachment for his John Deere lawn tractor. It works fine for my driveway. Can't tell you how it would hold up for commercial stuff but when I get home from running the Loader after an all night storm and can't get in my driveway because the town trucks have made a 4' burm of snow at the end of my driveway, its the best snowblower I've ever had.


Do you happen to have a Owners manual for your Noma 1028 ?
I have been looking for months on the net and have found squat.

Graham


----------



## stackmaster (Nov 6, 2008)

As Daner said, Noma typically makes junky plastic stuff here in Canada. Might be a bit of a trick to get parts for that if you needed. Definitely not a commercial unit.


> LLM Ann Arbor LLM Ann Arbor is offline
> Senior Member
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2006
> ...


We have a couple CCRs and they are ok to use once in a while for a couple residentials when the snow is light(easy to throw in the back of a truck) but they fill up with snow easy (inside the case) and wont start when there is a block of ice around the starter or flywheel. Also, the scraper bar, rubber paddles and skid shoes are cheesy and wear out too fast IMO.


----------

